# Eclipse Plugin für XML / XSL Transformation gesucht



## Niki (16. Mai 2008)

Hallo Community!

Wie der Name schon sagt suche ich ein Plugin für Eclipse zum Transformieren von xml-Dateien. Kennt jemand ein brauchbares Tool? Google hat leider nichts brauchbares ausgespuckt, da ich transclipse nur für eclipse2.x gefunden habe.

Danke für Tipps!


----------



## byte (16. Mai 2008)

Was genau schwebt Dir denn da vor?

Wenns Dir nur um den Code-Assist geht, dann kannst Du einfach die Eclipse Webtools benutzen. Du musst dann lediglich in der .xsl das XSLT-Schema deklarieren.


----------



## Niki (19. Mai 2008)

Naja, ich hätt gern sowas wie beim XMLSpy, dass ich ein XML habe, ein XSL und dann sagen kann dass ich das XML transformieren möchte (wieder ein XML). Wenn Fehler auftreten möchte ich die natürlich sehen und Tag-Vervollständigung wäre auch recht fein.

//EDIT: Ich habe mir jetzt ein kleines Programm gebastelt um die Transformation zu machen. Die xsl-Datei editier ich einfach in Eclipse. Damit kann ich arbeiten. Falls jemand dieses Programm auch haben möchte kann er sich ja gerne melden.


----------

